# wo seit ihr



## dudu man (19. März 2007)

Streitmacht azeroth sucht euch bewerbt euch noch heute für die alianz nehmen alles von 1-70 und mehr falls das möglich


----------



## Seldonus (19. März 2007)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären nicht so schlecht!
Wie wär's zum Beispiel mit einem lesbaren Gildennamen u. einem Server?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit:
satzzeichen wurden erfunden um sie zu missachten! xD_


----------



## Deadlift (19. März 2007)

Ihr nehmt alles von 1-70 und mehr?

Nen 72er würd ich auch aufnehmen O_o

www.seidseit.de


----------



## Oxilitor (19. März 2007)

So ein Posting lässt eure Gilde nicht gerade in einem positiven Licht erscheinen.


----------



## syion (19. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt alles von 1-70 und mehr?
> 
> Nen 72er würd ich auch aufnehmen O_o
> 
> www.seidseit.de



ich denke wenn du einen hast würde der ganz bestimmt aufgenommen werden, achja und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu man (21. März 2007)

hey ich will rekrutieren keine sprüche von dahergelaufenen duetschlehrern also bewerben oder posten lassen


----------



## Lorille (21. März 2007)

dudu schrieb:


> hey ich will rekrutieren keine sprüche von dahergelaufenen duetschlehrern also bewerben oder posten lassen



70er Krieger bewirbt sich hiermit!


----------



## Seldonus (21. März 2007)

Dahergelaufener Deutschlehrer bewirbt sich auch...



> hey ich will rekrutieren keine sprüche von dahergelaufenen duetschlehrern also bewerben oder posten lassen



no.comment! [Die 70er rennen dir damit die bude ein!]


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Nun verarscht ihn doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein paar Infos wären schon nicht schlecht...welcher Server? Wieviele Member? Sind Raids geplant etc.

Trotzdem noch viel Spaß auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu man (27. März 2007)

hier die heißersenten infos noch gibt es keinen member mir 27 oder+ daher sind raids nicht grade in naher zukunft ja was noch wir sind eine rescht kleine gilde für zocker die mal on kommen oder an festen terminen suchen noch einforum oder ein ts und freuen uns über jeden rekrut wir zocken wie der betref schon sagt auf antonidas und wer rekrutirt werden will soll bitte nahmen und keinen adresse hinterlöassen wir rufen sie an 


p.s. wir nennen uns streimacht azeroth


----------



## Seldonus (27. März 2007)

Ich hab's geschafft! Entziffert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...welcher Server?


----------



## Deadlift (27. März 2007)

Seldonus schrieb:


> Ich hab's geschafft! Entziffert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lässt du uns bitte auch teilhaben?

Ich habe meine Zeit schon in der Deuschen Streimacht verbracht, noch mal Wehdienst halt ich ned aus.


----------



## Seldonus (27. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Lässt du uns bitte auch teilhaben?
> 
> Ich habe meine Zeit schon in der Deuschen Streimacht verbracht, noch mal Wehdienst halt ich ned aus.




Ich versuch's mal:



> *H*ier die heißersenten *I*nfos.
> *N*och gibt es keinen member mir lvl 27 oder *höher*.
> *D*aher sind *R*aids nicht grade in naher zukunft.
> *J*a was, noch wir sind eine recht kleine Gilde für zocker die mal on kommen oder an festen terminen. Suchen noch ein Forum oder ein TS und freuen uns über jeden rekrut wir zocken wie der Betreff schon sagt auf *Antonidas* (_Ah, ich hab's gefunden!^^_) und wer rekrutirt werden will soll bitte Namen und keine Adresse hinterlassen. Wir rufen sie an! _(lol)_
> ...



puh, geschafft =P


----------



## Rheyadriel (12. April 2007)

Seldonus schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal:
> puh, geschafft =P



lol wir rufen sie an?? hier meine telenr. : 0800 111 0 333  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

